# Enigma - zeitlos ?



## wievieluhr (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo PCGH community,

ich hab mich mal gefragt da ja heutzutage e-mailsicherheit und Datenschutz immer sicherer wird, ob das Verschlüsselungssystem der Enigma heute noch einen vergleichsweise Hohen sicherheitsstandard bedeuten würde !?

wie Lange würde ein heutiger Computer brauchen um eine Enigma verschlüsselte Botschaft zu knacken?
Laut Wikipedia hat das ein Hobby Kryptologe mehrere 1000 Rechner eingesetzt um 2013 einen 4walzen Funkspruch zu entschlüsseln. - wie krass effektiv muss dann diese vercschlüsselung sein? 

Das tolle ist, dass man im internet Problemlos Virtuelle Enigmas zu finden gibt, was also eine anschaffung unnötig macht 
http://enigmaco.de/enigma/enigma_de.html

ich freue mich auf antwort 
Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte mal behaupten, verglichen mit heutigen Verschlüsselungen ist die Enigma echt ein Witz, das fängt alleine damit an, das die Buchstaben auf einer Walze fest sind.
Aber ich gebe zu, ich stecke nicht tief genug in der Materie um hier einen direkten Vergleich machen zu können.


----------



## Best11163 (7. Januar 2014)

Die Enigma ist eine gute Möglichkeit zeitbasierende Ereignisse weiterzugeben, da man sie recht einfach also relativ einfach entschlüsseln kann. Aber das ganze dauert sehr lang weswegen es sich nur für zeitbasierende Informationen geeignet ist. Das mit den Rollen ist nicht zwangsläufig etwas schlechtes.


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn ein Geheimdienst eine solche Nachricht entschlüsseln wollte, braucht er nicht lange - vorausgesetzt er hat einen guten Draht zum englischen Geheimdienst. Die haben die Enigma schon einmal geknackt und sind sicherlich nicht so dumm die "Formel" wieder wegzuwerfen. Für eine Privatperson wäre eine Verschlüsselung aber schwierig zu knacken.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Wenn ein Geheimdienst eine solche Nachricht entschlüsseln wollte, braucht er nicht lange - vorausgesetzt er hat einen guten Draht zum englischen Geheimdienst. Die haben die Enigma schon einmal geknackt und sind sicherlich nicht so dumm die "Formel" wieder wegzuwerfen. Für eine Privatperson wäre eine Verschlüsselung aber schwierig zu knacken.



Dunkel kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass sie die Enigma erst knacken konnten, als ihnen eine Echte in die Hände gefallen war.


----------



## Best11163 (7. Januar 2014)

Das ganze konnte geknackt werden da die Codes nur alle 12 Stunden geändert wurde. Und so konnten sie die letzten Befehle oder Berichte noch gleichzeitig mitbekommen.

Außerdem lässt sich das Prinzip ins nahezu unendliche fortführen und man kann mit dem Prinzip der Enigma einen Code produzieren der unentschlüsselbar ist.


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn ein Team die Enigma weiter "verbessern" würde, würde sie eine Gewisse Sicherheit bieten. Ich denke da an eine Art Doppel/Parallelverschlüsselung, die erst die geschriebenen Buchstaben verschlüsselt und anschließend eine Code, der den Binarcöde auch noch verschlüsselt. Wenn der Binärcode entschlüsselt wurde, muss außerdem noch der Text entschlüsselt werden. Das hätte außerdem den Vorteil, dass derjenige, der versucht die Nachricht zu entschlüsseln, nicht weiß ob er den Binärcode richtig entschlüsselt hat.


----------



## derGronf (7. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mir eine Verschlüsselung ausdenken, die nicht zu knacken ist, nach heutigen Maßstäben.
Ok, ist hab mir das nicht selbst ausgedacht, aber das ändert nichts an der Unknackbarkeit. Wobei Unknackbarkeit so eine Sache ist, da Kollege Zufall natürlich den Code knacken könnte, aber das ist so wahrscheinlich, wie das Morgen die Sonne explodiert.

Und die Engländer mussten tatsächlich erst eine Echte in den Händen halten, um die Codes zu knacken.

Die Amis haben ihre Indianer genommen, um den Japanern und wohl auch den Deutschen ihre Nachrichten vorzuenthalten.

Heute ist eine Enigma wohl zu knacken. Auch in recht kurzer Zeit. Das hängt immer mit der Rechenleistung zusammen und den mathematischen Grundlagen, auf die der Code aufbaut.

derGronf


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Januar 2014)

@derGronf: Meinst du eine Verne-Chiffre? Wenn ja, sie ist zu knacken. Allerdings bräuchte man dafür etliche (Hundert-)Jahre; vorausgesetzt man besitzt einen riesigen Supercomputer und das passende Programm. Aber solange der Text lang genug ist, ist die Chiffre knackbar.
Die am schwierigsten zu knackende Verschlüsselung wäre wohl eine Kombination aus heute bei Geheimdiensten üblichen Verschlüsselungen/Codes/Chiffren. Wenn man sie hintereinander setzen würde oder im Extremfall fusioniert, dürfte der Entschlüsselungsprozess sehr lange dauern.


----------



## derGronf (7. Januar 2014)

@XP1500Monster
Das kann gut sein, dass das so heißt. Was ich meine ist die Verschlüsselung über Bücher und Texte, die wiederum nur einen neuen Schlüsselsatz erzeugen, der wiederum nur einen neuen Schlüsselsatz erzeugt der wieder andere Bücher vorraussetzt und so weiter.
Der zeitliche Aufwand zum Verschlüsseln ist enorm, daher kaum praktikabel, aber soweit ich weiß, sind die nicht zu knacken. Hunderte Jahre halte ich für nach heutigen Maßstäben für unknackbar.

Aber Verschlüsselung ist ein interessantes Thema. Ruhig mehr Infos.

derGronf


----------



## Best11163 (7. Januar 2014)

Lohnen wird sich das sowieso nicht, denn wenn man nicht weiß ob es eine wichtige Nachricht ist kann es genauso gut einfach etwas sinnlos verschlüsseltes sein, welche dann 100 Jahre aufhält.


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Januar 2014)

Nochmal nachgesehen; heißt eigentlich Vigenere-Chiffre. Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du meinst. meinst du eine Verschlüsselung von der Verschlüsselung? Oder das Jedes Wort eine andere Verschlüsselung hat?


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Januar 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Lohnen wird sich das sowieso nicht, denn wenn man nicht weiß ob es eine wichtige Nachricht ist kann es genauso gut einfach etwas sinnlos verschlüsseltes sein, welche dann 100 Jahre aufhält.


 
Jede Nachricht die ein Barack Obama, oder ein Saddam Hussein verschickt ist es Wert entschlüsselt zu werden!

Warum meinst du wohl hat es so lange gedauert Osama bin Laden zu finden? kompletter verzicht auf digitalen Datenverkerh .... is immernoch der beste Schutz vor Spionage


----------



## Best11163 (8. Januar 2014)

Naja der hatte mehrere Häuser und war in einem Land welches ihn geschützt hat und sogar Geheimdienste eingesetzt um ihn zu schützen. Wenn er nur kein digitalen Datenverkehr genutzt hat hätte das nicht gereicht.


----------



## derGronf (9. Januar 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du meinst. meinst du eine Verschlüsselung von der Verschlüsselung? Oder das Jedes Wort eine andere Verschlüsselung hat?




Ein kleines Beispiel.
Ich wollte die Bibel nehmen, aber jetzt nehme ich das Tibetanische Totenbuch. Ist auch irgendwie Mystizismus.

Das ist unser Codebuch. Also bekannt. Der Abhörer weiß das aber nicht.Anhand dieses Codebuches können wir alles codieren was wir wollen.

Nehmen wir der Satz: "Hallo Welt." Am einfachsten wäre es jetzt, Seitenzahlen und Zeilenzahlen zu schreiben. Für meine Ausgabe könnte die Codierung jetzt so aussehen. "212 314 846 3325 1853 9238 264 974 2346" Das ist nicht zu entziffern, wenn du nicht das Codebuch hast. In meinem Fall das Tibetische Totenbuch.
Ich habe auch noch Variationen eingebaut. So beschreibt das erste Wort immer die Anzahl der Worte die man weiter Lesen muss, um an den richtigen Buchstaben zu kommen. "Die Menschen Tibets haben..." Die beschreibt das dritte Wort nach "die" erster Buchstabe. Auch hier könnten Variationen eingebaut werden.
Um die ganze Sache noch ein wenig komplizierter zu machen, kodiere ich noch ein bisschen anders. So bedeuten alle Vokale eine Zeile nach unten, alle Konsonaten, eine Zeile nach oben.

Gerade Zahlen werden genommen, ungerade Zahlen beudeuten, dass die Zahlen von vorher genommen werden. In meinen Beispiel kodiert 846 ein "L", die nachfolgende ungerade Zahl sagt uns, das das "L" noch einmal genommen wird. Jetzt folgt eine ungerade Zahl. Aber zwei ungerade Zahlen hintereinader beudeten, dass die zweite Zahl wieder eine Bedeutung hat.

Noch besser wird es, und das meinte ich mit Verschlüsselung der Verschlüsselung, dass man auch das Codebuch noch einmal verschlüssel kann.
Ich könnte mit dem Tibetischen Totenbuch z.B. einfach ein anderes Codebuch ansprechen, dass man sich aus der Bibliothek oder so besorgen muss. Und ab da wird es halt ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass der Code geknackt wird. Die Variationen sind zu groß und mathematisch lassen sich die Codes nicht angehen.

Aber eben ganz schön zeitaufwendig. Für einen Schläfer, der seine Marschbefehle bekommt, aber durchaus praktikabel.

Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich.

derGronf
010010000110000101101100011011000110111100100000
01010111011001010110110001110100


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2014)

derGronf schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel.
> Ich wollte die Bibel nehmen, aber jetzt nehme ich das Tibetanische Totenbuch. Ist auch irgendwie Mystizismus.
> 
> Das ist unser Codebuch. Also bekannt. Der Abhörer weiß das aber nicht.Anhand dieses Codebuches können wir alles codieren was wir wollen.


 
Mit einem unbekannten, getrennt übertragenen Code, der länger als die Nachricht selbst ist, kannst du alles so verschlüsseln, dass eine Entschlüsselung ohne Code komplett unmöglich ist. Denn mit einem Verschlüsselungswert pro zu verschlüsselndem Zeichen kannst du den vollkommen beliebig verändern. In der Rücktransformation würde das heißen, dass jedem codiertes Zeichen vollkommen beliebig irgend ein anderes Zeichen zugeordnet sein kann und somit die codierte Nachrichte jedem nur denkbaren Text gleicher Länge entsprechen könnte.

Die Kunst einer guten Verschlüsselung besteht darin, dass sie mit deutlich kürzeren Codes auskommt und idealerweise asymetrische Schlüssel verwendet, so dass es möglich wird, auch ohne getrennten, sicheren Übertragungsweg eine Nachricht zu übermitteln.


----------

